# Moles



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Lot's of water, the resussitate them in a barrel with lead through the head .22....... They're nasty when they're wet!


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Try putting small pieces of chewing gum into the holes.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You may laugh and you may scoff, but I have been using this simple and safe (for pets) method for years, and it WORKS!
Roll two peeled pieces of Juicy Fruit gum together, poke a hole in the run and push the gum down to the bottom of the run. Cover the hole back up. Do this in all runs, sometimes in 2 or 3 places.
The moles eat the gum, but cannot digest it and it kills them. 
I recently wiped out about six of them that invaded from an adjoining vacant lot doing this.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

I've had good success trapping them with a traditional harpoon mole trap. See description at http://www.themoleman.com/control.htm. The key to success is finding an active repeat run, not a temporary tunnel.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

At school, we would flood the holes with water. We then stood by the hole and kicked the rodents in the head when they popped up. 

Grandma quite feeding the outside cats, the cats then controlled the moles. 

A friend had gophers invade the lower field near the canal. He took his backhoe and squashed the gopher holes down. 

We used to sell gopher bombs. People dropped them in the hole and lite the bombs. The poison gas worked very well. The bombs are probably not available now.

A tractor or truck (preferably one that used a mechanical choke) and a flex hose. the hose was put in the hole, and the vehicle started. The rodents became fertilizer.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

With the right frame of mind, chasing moles is a form of entertainment. At one time I use to go after them, setting traps, putting gum in runs, moth balls, fill runs up with the garden hose, pat down the lawn, sit back and watch when they come back through and push the dirt up so you can see it move, then dig quick with a shovel. As for the cats, I had one cat that could dig up the yard worse then the dog. Now adays, I just wait until the neighbors yard has more grubs them mine and the moles move on to next door.


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Fish Emulsion - I've sprayed this over the entire yard to really saturate it - and into the 'runs' they create. Don't dilute it too much. Then water the yard like every other day to help leach the stuff down into the earth. Something about the horrible fishy smell of it seems to work. Good luck.


----------



## Wingingit (Feb 22, 2009)

*Mole Hunting*

Home Depot/Lowes sell a unit that is 3 sided with a top, black plastic or wood. Sides are about 6inches, 3 inches tall, 4 inches wide.
Metal frame trap wire at open front end is set, box is placed in the ground at the fresh mole opening, facing the direction last traveled. Mole hits the trap wire, and he's road kill. Pull box out, remove dead mole and place him back in the hole...or show the wife and kids..whatever floats your boat.:laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Something about the horrible fishy smell of it seems to work. Good luck.


The moles are gone now, but how do I get rid of the 50 or so cats in my yard looking for fish? 

Just kidding. I'm going to try the fish emulsion. I used the Wrigley's gum last year and it worked great for a while. But they're really tearing up my yard this year. Did you use a tank sprayer to spread the diluted fish emulsion?

Barb


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> The moles are gone now, but how do I get rid of the 50 or so cats in my yard looking for fish?
> 
> Just kidding. I'm going to try the fish emulsion. I used the Wrigley's gum last year and it worked great for a while. But they're really tearing up my yard this year. Did you use a tank sprayer to spread the diluted fish emulsion?
> 
> Barb


ha ha... Yes, a sprayer that connects to a garden hose. Just keep an eye on it so it doesn't dilute it too much. I poured it full-strength into open holes that I saw. good luck ... I'd like to hear back from you if it worked for you.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks! I'll try that and I will let you know how it works.

I've been working out in the yard today and I found 3 holes in the ground (each about 2" across). They were just a couple inches away from the foundation of the house and right near the garden hose, so I put the hose down in one of the holes and let it run for a minute thinking it would flush something out. It didn't and I didn't want to run the water near the foundation very long. 

I think I've seen at least 10 or 12 holes like that in the yard today. Hopefully this will soon be a thing of the past.

Barb


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Thanks! I'll try that and I will let you know how it works.
> 
> I've been working out in the yard today and I found 3 holes in the ground (each about 2" across). They were just a couple inches away from the foundation of the house and right near the garden hose, so I put the hose down in one of the holes and let it run for a minute thinking it would flush something out. It didn't and I didn't want to run the water near the foundation very long.
> 
> ...


There is another approach - one that I'm currently trying since my fish emulsion thing didn't seem to work this time. (new property we just bought - plagued iwth a gopher(s). There is a product I just found - it is a Sulpher thing that looks like a large firecracker and has a fuse. You light this thing and stick it down into a hole and then cover up the hole. The odea is that the Suplher smoke snakes out through the tunnels underground. I just inserted 2 of them yesterday so don't yet know the results. If this works, I'll report back ... Good luck !


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm waging the war as well. Right now trying a combo of the Sweeney's sonic spikes and some granular repellent that I can't recall the name of. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm anxious to hear if the smoke works. Thanks. Good luck with it.

I did have good luck with the Juicy Fruit gum last year, but later in the season the moles seemed to come back with a vengeance.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe, but I haven't heard of a way.



> is there such a thing as live trapping of moles and then releasing them somewhere else?


Do you have a neighbor you don't like, a couple doors down? :laughing:


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

These things (and Gophers) are nothing more than RODENTS .... Sorry, but I have no issue killing the things..  They make an absolute mess of our effort & expense of a lawn.


----------



## buffdadjj (Sep 12, 2009)

My dad use to take old plastic jugs. Clorox bottles etc. cut flaps in the side and paint them up and put them on old car radio antennas like windmills or wirlygigs.He would place them through out the yard. I guess the vibration drove them away it seemed to work. Iam going to do this myself Iam having mole problems also.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

all of you guys are treating the symptoms and not dealing with the problem. They are there looking for food. They eat grubs so, to get rid of moles, you get rid of the grubs. They will then go elsewhere to look for food.


----------

